# Hello from the newest noob.



## hayleyleloup (Jun 17, 2011)

Ahhh these things are always a little awkward.

  	Hello! My name is Hayley. I am 18, and I'm a law/arts student and IKEA coworker from Melbourne, Australia.  I have a problem with makeup, heh. I tend to buy a little more than I can afford but hey.  
  	Mostly just making an intro thread so I feel a little less weird just jumping in on other threads you know. 

  	I'm a bit of an insomniac, it's past 4am here.  

  	Anyway, I'm not sure what else to say but hello!  

  	(Did I do okay? )


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2011)

to the forum hayley! You did great and i bet you fit right in here


----------



## hayleyleloup (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## sayah (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Haley! Welcome, I'm so glad to have you!


----------



## hayleyleloup (Jun 17, 2011)

Aw, that's very sweet of you.


----------



## babybluesnv (Jun 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Shypo (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Hayley!!


----------

